

OkCupid Asks Ad-Blocker Users To Go Ad-Free For $5 With This Funny Banner - Skillset
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/23/okcupid-ad-blocker/

======
fjorder
I would totally have paid them $5 just to support the fascinating blog posts
on blog.okcupid.com, even though I don't use okcupid itself. Match.com let
that blog die after the buyout, so there's no reason for me to support
match.com.

